# newly completed



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is the knife with Doug Ponzio damascus that i've been working on over a week and another one that not so time consuming. With the ponzi knike every part had to be finished before final assembly to prevent damaging the damascus spacers This makes you take it apart and reassembly it several times. If you didn't drill and pin the parts together it would be a nightmare.
Robert


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome as always Robert. 

I've had a couple of locals in my shop over the past week and I have the Persian displayed proudly on my shop desk. Both times someone has been in my shop each guy has picked it up without even asking and gawked at it. Both times I have watched and waited until they are about to say or ask something then I quickly say _"It's a Flynt. Never thought I could own one. Gotta find the nerve to dress it out now." _

One guy said _"Flynt? I think I've heard of him."_ I don't know if he really had but I played along. The other guy, a guy I had only seen before but never met and was asking about me milling some cedar for him, just kept gawking and didn't say anything for the longest time. When he finally put it down he asked for your card. I let him copy it but not take it. 

I love my Flynt knives. And my Molokai.


----------



## SENC (Jun 14, 2013)

Just awesome, Robert! Makes me wish I still lived in MS so I could visit to see your work in person!


----------



## TimR (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweet. Definitely art with an attitude.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2013)

SENC said:


> Just awesome, Robert! Makes me wish I still lived in MS so I could visit to see your work in person!


 vistors welcome if you can stand the mess.
Robert


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice work.. Lost my custom knife on my Elk hunt. Been hoping to find one on here. Keep up the nice work. Rick


----------



## Molokai (Jun 14, 2013)

I understand what you mean when you speak of assembly all the pieces. and its time consuming. I dont have energy to try something like that for now. I will stick to the the one on the right model.
maybe when i retire.

Great looking knives. 
Steel ? Do you epoxy all the pieces on the damascus?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 15, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I understand what you mean when you speak of assembly all the pieces. and its time consuming. I dont have energy to try something like that for now. I will stick to the the one on the right model.
> maybe when i retire.
> 
> Great looking knives.
> Steel ? Do you epoxy all the pieces on the damascus?


The one on the right is ATS34. Yes I do epoxy all the parts on the damascus, though I do use JB Weld on the fingerguard a lot, because it tolerates higher temps, before it turns loose. On the damascus soldier is bad about leeching up the blade and you can't get it off if the blade is heavily etched. Of course the pommel is screwed on to the end of the tang as well as epoxyed. All my fingerguards on stainless steel blades are soldiered on except when I use aluminum for the guard. 
Robert


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 21, 2013)

That far right knife is sweet.


----------



## Percy (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a beauty for sure. Love the style.
percy


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> That is a beauty for sure. Love the style.
> percy


thanks Percy, I love that damascus pattern.


----------



## SENC (Jul 15, 2013)

How'd the show go, Robert?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 19, 2013)

SENC said:


> How'd the show go, Robert?


Haven't gone yet, Donna and I will be leaving this coming Thursday and I'm hoping for the best. The last two years have been good. If this year is as good as either one of those I'll be happy. Really looking forward to visiting with the other knifemakers.


----------

